# Kohs & Co.



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

Kohs & Co. the importer of some of the most gorgeous and expensive O scale brass locos and cars is getting into gauge 1, no mention of scale, I assume 1:32. George Kohs owns Kohs & Co. his brother Gary owns Fine Arts Models they made 1:32 scale trains in the '90s.
Should be interesting, I'm glad there will be a new player in large scale, hopefully I'll be able to afford them.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chris 

Just need REALLY DEEP POCKETS. As you can see from George's web site, 0 scale [1:48] cabooses are in the $650-$700 range, freight cars are in the $450-$650 range. Based on my long experience with brass in both scales, you are looking at cars that start at $800-$850 EACH. Remember, a lot of the cost to the importer is the cube of the shipment, not the weight. A box for a 1:32 car is about 3-3.5 times the volume of the same car in 1:48. I arrived at this by measuring the boxes of some of my own rolling stock. 

My guess is that locomotives will start to approach the price of a similar locomotive made by Aster in live steam, although being electric, will have far more detail. 

I hope you are right. Can I inquire as to your source for this breaking news?


----------



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

Go to Kohs & Co. web site then click on General News Update page for 5/25/ 12


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chris 

WOW! I missed it when I read the update on his web site. Somewhat understated. 
"There is also new information coming regarding the casually mentioned gauge one project that has garnered so much interest, please stay tuned!" 

Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL 

In inquiry to George Kohs resulted in the following email response [editied]: 

"the possibility of producing a special very limited SP cab-forward in gauge-one (1:32)...The project would be the same as what I am offering in O scale, the versions would be the AC-10, 11 & 12. I am looking to produce the finest gauge-one model possible and to offer it at what will be an extremely reasonable price." 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

a special very limited SP cab-forward in gauge-one (1:32)... 
Jim, 
While it may be "the finest gauge-one model possible" I would have to ask whether the world needs another supplier of SP cab-forwards. There are plenty of prototypes out there that are not yet modelled - how about a streamlined NYC Hudson, or a Hiawatha?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Peter 

If you re-read what I posted the reason for the choice is obvious... Kohs & Co is doing an 0 scale model and therefore the builder already has all the necessary information to do the model in 1:32 as well as 1:48 without further costs involved in research, etc, etc, etc. 

AND NO!!! there is no overabundance of 1:32 detailed cab forwards. AFAIK, Wendell Row is the only one who produced the model at anywhere near the level of detail that George will do. The Accucraft model is not remotely in the same class. 

IF you want something else, put up the family funds... You and many others continue to refuse to accept the reality of who is taking the financial risk and continue to WHINE that this, that, or the other has not been produced. 

By the way... 
here is the Dreyfus Hudson in 1:32 ==> http://www.fineartmodels.com/fineartmodels.com/J3a_Hudson.html 
here is the Hiawatha in 1:32 ==> http://www.brasstrains.com/classic/...Guage-1-GRI-Milwaukee-Road-Hiawatha-4-4-2-A-1 
here is the Commodore Vanderbilt in 1:32 ==> http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/37284/afv/topic/Default.aspx

Norm Saley converted the last two from electric to live steam for folks.

BOTH already done, just go buy one, they ARE available if you look.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I checked the link and followed the to the site. It appears that all they import is Eastern roadnames








No good if you model Western RRs. Perhaps they might start someday. I'd love to get at least one CORRECT brass GN caboose in G scale even if they are 1/32. 

There was a guy who was doing wood GN caboose kits and assembled and painted in 1/32, but I lost the link/E-mail to him. 
Anyone know how I can contact him ???

Rocky


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Rocky 

Peter Comley sells a GN caboose in 1:32 ==> http://www.svrronline.com/SVRR_Rollingstock.html#Great Northern 1:32 Caboose 

Harlan Chinn [I think that is correct] is/was building detailed GN caboose kits as described in SITG magazine sometime last year. I have no contact info, but hopefully one of the Pacific Coast guys will chime in. 

Good luck.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Jim !!! 
I know that most true to scale G items are made 1/32 and I seem to like 1/29th, but perhaps I can raise up one or two of these 1/32 models so they will mix in ok. The cost is high, but I would like some nice cabeese to add to the collection AND I'd like to do it as a gift to myself as soon as my condo sells. So I will contact them on perhaps getting a couple made for me with custom numbers out of the series the company had. Also get the payment details too.

Yes, I hope I get the link to find out about the other person making thier 1/32 caboose and get one from there too. 3 will be enough as I am working on a couple custom GN 30 ft steel cabeese in 1/29th as well as a GN streamlined caboose (X1-X30) also in 1/29th. I have accumulated some old REA GN cabeese and will be splicing them together with a custom Cupola, but these are in the mix with other kitbashes that went into mothballs some 6 years ago when I was made to take down my layout at the condo complex. But times have changed and I now have my own house 500 miles away from the condos. Just wanted something nice !!

Thanks,
Rocky


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Rocky 

I forgot... USAT has a 1:29 center cupola caboose painted in GN red [two running 3s]. Not for the GN "purist", but I run mine behind an Aster S-2.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky:

You might look into the USAt (Ultimate) center cupola caboose, *R12175. *It is smaller than their bay window cabooses and could pass for a 1:32. Several years ago Mike Oates and I were talking about cabooses and he said that he was looking for a 1:32 caboose to pull behind his 1:32 string of coal hoppers. I suggested that he look at the USAt caboose. He bought one and used it. He thought the size was fine for the coal train. I use one behind my 32 car DM&IR string of LGB iron ore cars. From my measurements, those cars are between 1:29 and 1:32. 


Chuck


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, I did get one of those too








It looked like something different. But I can overlook it for now. Well I did send an inquirey E-mail to SVRR about having a couple cabeese made. 
And I've looked into making some custom trucks out of Aristo's truck that will boost the model up 1/4 - 5/16ths of an inch. That will do I think. 
So now I just need to wait to hear back from them and get that ball rolling. Would like one more too, but from the other guy that hand makes his GN cabeese. I talked to him once about seeing if he could do one in 1/29th and he said he could not. But now I don't know how to get a hold of him now.

Rocky


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky,
Here is a link through the Aster website that has a picture of the one made by Harlan Chinn.

http://www.asterhobbyusa.com/rollingstocktarget.htm

SVRR model photo.
http://www.svrronline.com/images/GN%20(2).jpg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

If you re-read what I posted the reason for the choice is obvious... Kohs & Co is doing an 0 scale model and therefore the builder already has all the necessary information to do the model in 1:32 as well as 1:48 without further costs involved in research, etc, etc, etc. 
Jim, 
I got the point that they had the drawings and research at hand so the loco was an easy choice. 

AND NO!!! there is no overabundance of 1:32 detailed cab forwards. 
Ah - I guess there's a reason my MLS name isn't "Mr. Rivet". While I appreciate a fine, detailed model as much as the next guy/rivet-counter, I don't mind a not-so-detailed model as long as it looks good. Like the stuff I make for myself !!


----------



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

```
[PHP][HTML][/HTML]
```
[/PHP]Hello, Harlan Chinn (gnsteamer) here. I was producing 30' wood sheathed Great Northern Caboose kits and built up in 1:32 scale. I have a photograph of a finished caboose in my gallery section. Please have a look and let me know if you might be interested in one. Email: [email protected]


----------

